# Tattoos



## Marty Keane

Just got a new tribal tat from picton tattoo shop. Â£350 for 5hours, 1sitting.

Decided i'd go for the Roger Huerta style but told the fella to do it differently so I could claim it as my own style:




























And this is the picture that i wanted it based on, does it look to close to Rogers?










What tattoos does everyone else have on here?


----------



## marc

Hey marty, what was that Tat shop like? drive past there a few times, im going to get one in a few weeks,

I like it mate, i really like what Roger Huerta has and that is similar but with the Artists own design so its not a straight copy, does it go onto your back aswell? looks good mate, i like it a lot


----------



## SanshouMatt

nice work that, a good take on the original design.


----------



## Imy

Marty Keane said:


> What tattoos does everyone else have on here?


Wait for JayC to reply. He's a soon-to-be walking tattoo portfolio.


----------



## JayC

I'd be updating it every week so I'll post images when everything is finished! Getting my 10th Planet one finished tomorrow morning


----------



## Si-K

Marty - well cool mate - sound choice.

I do not have any as I change my mind too much re designs..plus I have a blood clot disorder so don't think their will be anyone willing to have a go now!!!!.

Top job for Â£350 of what little I know about these things


----------



## Marty Keane

Cheers fellas.

Marc it's very good in there, 2 very good tattooists - Dan who done that one and pete who done my old english style writing down my forearm. Very clean and friendly.

it doen't go on to my back yet but in afew months im getting more added on and just a little on to my neck.

I passed out at the end so i decided enouth was enouth :laugh:

What are you looking at getting Marc? Unlucky Si, you don't know what your missing out on during the whole tattooing :laugh:


----------



## Si-K

ha, ha - think I do - watched my girlfriend get hers done.

Towards the end she had this weird Elvis twitch going on with her upper lip...I tried so hard not to laugh - only happened when they where working on the left side of her back (has scroll with roses thing going on), me thinks she's a bit unsure about it now as her mates told her that means she takes it up the arse - not a rep she was after.:laugh:

Marc - has loadsa tat's - when he's older he's gonna look like a smurf!!!.

Sorry it Friday - I am looking forward to my Thai curry I'm making, have beer and 2 days off - impossible to be serious at the mo.


----------



## Marty Keane

pmsl Smurf! :laugh:

I can imagine some poor woman twitchin like crazy getting stabbed by needles and you buzzin off her putting it on youtube :laugh:

hahaha gutted for her - then again atleast it leaves you a different present on your birthday if she doesn't know what to get ya, a bit of backdoor never harmed anyone ... besides the reciever for 5/10 minutes :laugh:


----------



## Kunoichi

I have a tramp stamp.

A black panther.

Have been looking forward to getting a new other ever since I got this one done 5 or 6 years ago), and although I have several samples of what I'd like I still haven't found the one. But most of all, I haven't decided where in my body is the skin I'm going to sacrifice.


----------



## Si-K

5/10 mins - Wow you are a sex donkey:laugh::laugh::laugh:

K- tramp stamp??? funny, panther GRRRRRRRR.


----------



## Marty Keane

pmsl :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Thats nice Kunoichi, what samples ya lookin at?


----------



## Mcrash

like it and dont care about the price but 5hrs......does it go over ur back aswell...??? i have plenty/loads of tatts and it allways suprises me how long some tatts take.........ps not a dig..


----------



## Kunoichi

Do you know who else has that panther?

Geri halliwell! :laugh:










I asked mine to be nicer (mine's with the mouth closed, I don't like em threatening and I specifically told the guy to make it 'peaceful' - as in just because you're feared doesn't mean you're dangerous) and it's lower on my back because I'm not all that enthusiastic about showing it off on a regular basis.

When I had this one done I was undecided between the panther and a phoenix. It rocks the idea of being born again and I certainly do reinvent myself often - not in a Madonna fashion, slightly more discrete, but at my own pace.

I had a cool picture of what I interpreted to be a phoenix that I got off the internet the day I went to get the panther done but I lost it.

I have a while folder about images I got off the internet a couple of years ago (a few attached below) so I could put together and come up with something I truly feel personal about, but I've never been around to it. Specially because I still don't know where I'd tattoo it, everywhere I can think of I'm sure I'd regret at some point.

(these samples also too 'tribal-y'. I don't want it to be an obviously image of a phonenix either, something subjective that I understand to be my phoenix)


----------



## Marty Keane

No it doesn't go on to my back yet, i had a 20 minute break all together for toilet an i decided to have a munch to keep me suger levels up so it was around 4 3/4 to 5 hours


----------



## Mcrash

this was my last one....took 3 hrs free hand.....with 5 colours


----------



## RobbieMMA

I feel different having clear skin


----------



## Kunoichi

Robbie said:


> I feel different having clear skin


Ought to be different, that's what I've always heard :rofl:


----------



## RobbieMMA

Nice back btw 

When are you going to add to that other thread?


----------



## Kunoichi

Robbie said:


> Nice back btw
> 
> When are you going to add to that other thread?


You mean posting my mug?

I don't do that :laugh:


----------



## RobbieMMA

Pah! And you're the only girl that posts on the forum!

(I think?)


----------



## Kunoichi

Robbie said:


> Pah! And you're the only girl that posts on the forum!
> 
> (I think?)


Even more. I'm making myself worth :laugh:


----------



## RobbieMMA

Back to the subject, there are some proper shit tattoos in MMA...


----------



## marc

Si-K said:


> her mates told her that means she takes it up the arse - not a rep she was after.:laugh:


Im saying nothing



Si-K said:


> Marc - has loadsa tat's - when he's older he's gonna look like a smurf!!!.


f**k Off :angry:

Ive got 3 at the moment my mums initials my nans initials and pops on my forearm (my grandad)

Ive got a pic of the next one on the computer at work i'll put it up tommorow


----------



## JayC

He's getting something similar to Si-K's ladie's tattoo.

Except his is just going to say "I take it up the arse"


----------



## Kunoichi

This went from PG to 18 real quick. lol


----------



## Imy

Kunoichi said:


> This went from PG to 18 real quick. lol


And suddenly, I'm not allowed to browse these forums anymore.

@ Mcrash: Is that a koi tattoo?

If anyone's thinking about tattoo ideas, what about japanese-style tattoos? I don't mean the typical kanji characters. More something like this.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2255993826


----------



## SteSteez

marc said:


> Im saying nothing
> 
> f**k Off :angry:
> 
> Ive got 3 at the moment my mums initials my nans initials and pops on my forearm (my grandad)


Your friends must know you by the walking alphabet.... :laugh:


----------



## Imy

Kunoichi said:


> You mean posting my mug?
> 
> I don't do that :laugh:


I think she's afraid the whole of the UK-MMA site is going to get the next train down to London to try to hunt her down.

Because, clearly, the internet has never heard of women before. =P


----------



## Mcrash

Imy...........it's ment ta be yeh........


----------



## Kunoichi

Far from that. I don't keep my identity contained that much, just my photo - I go to other forums where many people know me but it's just standard proceeding not posting zee mug.

Call it freakenzoid if you will lol

I don't know if you remember, but I've suggested fights meet-ups before :laugh:

This thread makes want to speed up the proccess of finding teh tattoo; it reminds me I've been going around this for 6 years already and still have no idea what or where.


----------



## marc

Is that not you in the avatar Kunoichi?


----------



## Robk

Ive got some bio-mechanical thing on my right calf (strange how ive ended up with a load of titanium through my bones anyway!) Got a typical tribal tribal effort on my shoulder an bicep and Im in the middle of getting a Buddhist Thai Demon on my whole back with a temple round him an all sorts of shit!!! 8 hours in so far and the end is far from nigh!!!

Weird thing I find with my tattoos though is I get embarrassed about showing them to every tom dick an harry, I tend to keep them covered up unless Im on holiday:baffled: Guess Im another freakazoid with strange habbits!


----------



## Kunoichi

marc said:


> Is that not you in the avatar Kunoichi?


Yes


----------



## marc

Kunoichi said:


> Yes


well you've practicaly posted half of your mug, your may as well post the other half :laugh:

This is what im getting next, not exactly same but similar on the inside of my arm


----------



## RobbieMMA

Kunoichi said:


> Yes


Yes it IS you or yes it's NOT?


----------



## Imy

Kunoichi said:


> This thread makes want to speed up the proccess of finding teh tattoo; it reminds me I've been going around this for 6 years already and still have no idea what or where.


Have you decided on the theme of it?


----------



## Kunoichi

Not the theme. Well I know it's going to be a phoenix, I just haven't decided if oriental, tribal (cheesy), abstract... I'm thinking more the last.

Yes, it's me.

lol @ marc - you couldn't tell me on the street though ha


----------



## marc

I bet i could im Terrible at remembering peoples names but i never forget a chin


----------



## Imy

Kunoichi said:


> Not the theme. Well I know it's going to be a phoenix, I just haven't decided if oriental, tribal (cheesy), abstract... I'm thinking more the last.


Colorful, japanese-influenced phoenix?


----------



## Kunoichi

I'm not a big fan of colous, and I don't think I want my phoenix to be an obvious drawing of the item ie an obvious phoenix lol

I also like simple tattoos, not very detailed yet 'contemporary', so I'm really weighing more on a simple abstract. The problem is I have no idea how, I really need somone who is creative and can draw to give me some examples. The panther was quite easy, I knew I wanted it and how I wanted it (not the most original but although not very visible it has details I requested no other panther-tattoo has) but I have no vision for this one - an idea yes, but no vision.

(This discredits everybody who thought I am the most creative person around btw... ha)

EDIT:

maybe I should just stop thinking about this, wait another 5 or 6 years and then all of a sudden come up with something so geniously stuffed with the "cool"-factor that'll end up having been worth the 12yo wait. ta-da bitches.


----------



## Imy

Kunoichi said:


> ta-da bitches.


I said the exact same thing at a strip club last week.


----------



## JayC

Imy said:


> I said the exact same thing at a strip club last week.


I said the exact same thing at your mothers house this very morning before I bamboozled the rizla out of her.


----------



## Imy

JayC said:


> I said the exact same thing at your mothers house this very morning before I bamboozled the rizla out of her.


Too tired to think of a witty comeback. Well played. fgt.


----------

